# saintsfann76 soon to be Big Daddy's Diesel



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Be in prayer for me, I am gonna be putting my trust in the Lord and do my own thing soon. Hunting for a service truck and getting all my gear set up. Thank you to everyone for your support.


----------

